
Apply HN: A Chatbot for Discounts and Deals - tasteup
<p><pre><code>    me: Looking for a 256GB SSD
    bot: Any specific brand?: [Any] [Samsung] [Intel] [Crucial]
    me: [Any]
    bot: The best deal for a 256 SSD appears to be $74.99 shipped from Newegg [Buy] [Set Alert] [Next] [Show 10]
    me: [Buy]
    bot: Here&#x27;s the link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newegg.com&#x2F;2d8em
</code></pre>
In the next few years, chatbots are going to become more intelligent and more widely used. Ecommerce in particular will feel more like an &quot;in-store interaction&quot; through chatbots. We&#x27;re starting with deals to help people find the product they&#x27;re looking for and purchase with a single click (or setup an alert for future purchases).<p>We&#x27;re a team of engineers in the Bay Area with experience building chatbot APIs and backend interactions for realtime chat applications.
======
gus_massa
The Apply HN has closed this morning:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11588730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11588730)

Perhaps you can resubmit this as a normal post.

